# Type of animal?



## Malpais03 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello everyone. I went hiking yesterday in the rocky areas of Springville canyon when I came across the bottom jaw of an animal. My first thought was that of a young mountain lion, but the gap between the canines and incisors have made me second guess this. Does anyone know just by looking at the pictures? I searched online for mtn lion, bobcat, coyote and various dog species, but it’s not my area of expertise. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm gonna guess raccoon??


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Very young bear cub. I don't thing it's a "ring tail".


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Baby yeti.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a Bob Cat.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Miniature Poodle, has to be.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree with BP, looks like the lower jaw of a bobcat to me too. Teeth are too well developed for it's size to be either a sub adult lion or bear. Racoon jaws are narrower. The location of where it was found on a rocky side hill is also clue, that terrain is more likely where a bobcat would be roaming.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The molar teeth give it away too. Look at a house cat or any feline, and you'll see how those teeth are pointed. Like Kevin D said. The rocky location of where you found it is a giveaway for the type of predator that would be that area.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

looks like some kind of cat


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The "canine" fanged teeth don't look feline to me with that inner prong thing


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like a dead one to me...


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Dunkem. I think it's a raccoon.


----------

